# BT878 DVB no config-item in menuconfig kernel 3.7.10-r1

## roland.graf

Hi all,

I have some problems with the kernel 3.7.10-r1 configured with genkernel Version 3.4.45.

With item "autoselect drivers and i2c modules build" in menuconfig the drivers for my BT878 card (pinnacle sat ci) are not build. modprobe bttv tels that the module doesn't exist.

Disabling     "autoselect drivers and i2c modules build" does not work because there is no item to select the bt878 card. 

Here is my .config:

[code:1:c5a4e1c580]

#

# Automatically generated file; DO NOT EDIT.

# Linux/x86 3.7.10-gentoo-r1 Kernel Configuration

#

CONFIG_64BIT=y

CONFIG_X86_64=y

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_INSTRUCTION_DECODER=y

CONFIG_OUTPUT_FORMAT="elf64-x86-64"

CONFIG_ARCH_DEFCONFIG="arch/x86/configs/x86_64_defconfig"

CONFIG_LOCKDEP_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_STACKTRACE_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_LATENCYTOP_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_NEED_DMA_MAP_STATE=y

CONFIG_NEED_SG_DMA_LENGTH=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_BUG=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_BUG_RELATIVE_POINTERS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HWEIGHT=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_GPIO=y

CONFIG_ARCH_MAY_HAVE_PC_FDC=y

CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CALIBRATE_DELAY=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CPU_RELAX=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_DEFAULT_IDLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CACHE_LINE_SIZE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CPU_AUTOPROBE=y

CONFIG_HAVE_SETUP_PER_CPU_AREA=y

CONFIG_NEED_PER_CPU_EMBED_FIRST_CHUNK=y

CONFIG_NEED_PER_CPU_PAGE_FIRST_CHUNK=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HIBERNATION_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUSPEND_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA32=y

CONFIG_AUDIT_ARCH=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_OPTIMIZED_INLINING=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_DEBUG_PAGEALLOC=y

CONFIG_X86_64_SMP=y

CONFIG_X86_HT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HWEIGHT_CFLAGS="-fcall-saved-rdi -fcall-saved-rsi -fcall-saved-rdx -fcall-saved-rcx -fcall-saved-r8 -fcall-saved-r9 -fcall-saved-r10 -fcall-saved-r11"

CONFIG_ARCH_CPU_PROBE_RELEASE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_UPROBES=y

CONFIG_DEFCONFIG_LIST="/lib/modules/$UNAME_RELEASE/.config"

CONFIG_HAVE_IRQ_WORK=y

CONFIG_IRQ_WORK=y

CONFIG_BUILDTIME_EXTABLE_SORT=y

#

# General setup

#

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

CONFIG_INIT_ENV_ARG_LIMIT=32

CONFIG_CROSS_COMPILE=""

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION=""

# CONFIG_LOCALVERSION_AUTO is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_GZIP=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_BZIP2=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_LZMA=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_XZ=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_LZO=y

CONFIG_KERNEL_GZIP=y

# CONFIG_KERNEL_BZIP2 is not set

# CONFIG_KERNEL_LZMA is not set

# CONFIG_KERNEL_XZ is not set

# CONFIG_KERNEL_LZO is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_HOSTNAME="(none)"

CONFIG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE=y

CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE_SYSCTL=y

# CONFIG_FHANDLE is not set

CONFIG_AUDIT=y

CONFIG_AUDITSYSCALL=y

CONFIG_AUDIT_WATCH=y

CONFIG_AUDIT_TREE=y

# CONFIG_AUDIT_LOGINUID_IMMUTABLE is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_GENERIC_HARDIRQS=y

#

# IRQ subsystem

#

CONFIG_GENERIC_HARDIRQS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IRQ_PROBE=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IRQ_SHOW=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_PENDING_IRQ=y

CONFIG_IRQ_FORCED_THREADING=y

CONFIG_SPARSE_IRQ=y

CONFIG_CLOCKSOURCE_WATCHDOG=y

CONFIG_ARCH_CLOCKSOURCE_DATA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_TIME_VSYSCALL=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS_BUILD=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS_BROADCAST=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS_MIN_ADJUST=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CMOS_UPDATE=y

#

# Timers subsystem

#

CONFIG_TICK_ONESHOT=y

CONFIG_NO_HZ=y

CONFIG_HIGH_RES_TIMERS=y

#

# CPU/Task time and stats accounting

#

CONFIG_TICK_CPU_ACCOUNTING=y

# CONFIG_IRQ_TIME_ACCOUNTING is not set

CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT=y

CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT_V3=y

CONFIG_TASKSTATS=y

CONFIG_TASK_DELAY_ACCT=y

# CONFIG_TASK_XACCT is not set

#

# RCU Subsystem

#

CONFIG_TREE_RCU=y

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_RCU is not set

# CONFIG_RCU_USER_QS is not set

CONFIG_RCU_FANOUT=64

CONFIG_RCU_FANOUT_LEAF=16

# CONFIG_RCU_FANOUT_EXACT is not set

# CONFIG_RCU_FAST_NO_HZ is not set

# CONFIG_TREE_RCU_TRACE is not set

CONFIG_IKCONFIG=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG_PROC=y

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=15

CONFIG_HAVE_UNSTABLE_SCHED_CLOCK=y

CONFIG_CGROUPS=y

# CONFIG_CGROUP_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_CGROUP_FREEZER is not set

# CONFIG_CGROUP_DEVICE is not set

CONFIG_CPUSETS=y

CONFIG_PROC_PID_CPUSET=y

CONFIG_CGROUP_CPUACCT=y

# CONFIG_RESOURCE_COUNTERS is not set

# CONFIG_CGROUP_PERF is not set

# CONFIG_CGROUP_SCHED is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CGROUP is not set

# CONFIG_CHECKPOINT_RESTORE is not set

CONFIG_NAMESPACES=y

CONFIG_UTS_NS=y

CONFIG_IPC_NS=y

CONFIG_PID_NS=y

CONFIG_NET_NS=y

# CONFIG_SCHED_AUTOGROUP is not set

# CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED is not set

# CONFIG_RELAY is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD=y

CONFIG_INITRAMFS_SOURCE=""

CONFIG_RD_GZIP=y

CONFIG_RD_BZIP2=y

CONFIG_RD_LZMA=y

CONFIG_RD_XZ=y

CONFIG_RD_LZO=y

CONFIG_CC_OPTIMIZE_FOR_SIZE=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_ANON_INODES=y

# CONFIG_EXPERT is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_UID16=y

CONFIG_UID16=y

# CONFIG_SYSCTL_SYSCALL is not set

CONFIG_SYSCTL_EXCEPTION_TRACE=y

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y

# CONFIG_KALLSYMS_ALL is not set

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_BUG=y

CONFIG_ELF_CORE=y

CONFIG_PCSPKR_PLATFORM=y

CONFIG_HAVE_PCSPKR_PLATFORM=y

CONFIG_BASE_FULL=y

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

CONFIG_SIGNALFD=y

CONFIG_TIMERFD=y

CONFIG_EVENTFD=y

CONFIG_SHMEM=y

CONFIG_AIO=y

# CONFIG_EMBEDDED is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_PERF_EVENTS=y

#

# Kernel Performance Events And Counters

#

CONFIG_PERF_EVENTS=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_PERF_USE_VMALLOC is not set

CONFIG_VM_EVENT_COUNTERS=y

CONFIG_PCI_QUIRKS=y

CONFIG_COMPAT_BRK=y

CONFIG_SLAB=y

# CONFIG_SLUB is not set

# CONFIG_PROFILING is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_OPROFILE=y

CONFIG_OPROFILE_NMI_TIMER=y

# CONFIG_KPROBES is not set

# CONFIG_JUMP_LABEL is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_EFFICIENT_UNALIGNED_ACCESS=y

CONFIG_USER_RETURN_NOTIFIER=y

CONFIG_HAVE_IOREMAP_PROT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KPROBES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KRETPROBES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_OPTPROBES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_TRACEHOOK=y

CONFIG_HAVE_DMA_ATTRS=y

CONFIG_USE_GENERIC_SMP_HELPERS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_SMP_IDLE_THREAD=y

CONFIG_HAVE_REGS_AND_STACK_ACCESS_API=y

CONFIG_HAVE_DMA_API_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_HAVE_HW_BREAKPOINT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_MIXED_BREAKPOINTS_REGS=y

CONFIG_HAVE_USER_RETURN_NOTIFIER=y

CONFIG_HAVE_PERF_EVENTS_NMI=y

CONFIG_HAVE_PERF_REGS=y

CONFIG_HAVE_PERF_USER_STACK_DUMP=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_JUMP_LABEL=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAVE_NMI_SAFE_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_HAVE_CMPXCHG_LOCAL=y

CONFIG_HAVE_CMPXCHG_DOUBLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_WANT_COMPAT_IPC_PARSE_VERSION=y

CONFIG_ARCH_WANT_OLD_COMPAT_IPC=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_KERNEL_THREAD=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_KERNEL_EXECVE=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_SECCOMP_FILTER=y

CONFIG_SECCOMP_FILTER=y

CONFIG_HAVE_RCU_USER_QS=y

CONFIG_HAVE_IRQ_TIME_ACCOUNTING=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_TRANSPARENT_HUGEPAGE=y

CONFIG_MODULES_USE_ELF_RELA=y

#

# GCOV-based kernel profiling

#

# CONFIG_HAVE_GENERIC_DMA_COHERENT is not set

CONFIG_SLABINFO=y

CONFIG_RT_MUTEXES=y

CONFIG_BASE_SMALL=0

CONFIG_MODULES=y

# CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_LOAD is not set

CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_MODVERSIONS=y

# CONFIG_MODULE_SRCVERSION_ALL is not set

# CONFIG_MODULE_SIG is not set

CONFIG_STOP_MACHINE=y

CONFIG_BLOCK=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_BSG=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_BSGLIB=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INTEGRITY is not set

#

# Partition Types

#

CONFIG_PARTITION_ADVANCED=y

# CONFIG_ACORN_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_OSF_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_AMIGA_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_ATARI_PARTITION is not set

CONFIG_MAC_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_BSD_DISKLABEL=y

CONFIG_MINIX_SUBPARTITION=y

CONFIG_SOLARIS_X86_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_UNIXWARE_DISKLABEL=y

CONFIG_LDM_PARTITION=y

# CONFIG_LDM_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_SGI_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_ULTRIX_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_SUN_PARTITION is not set

CONFIG_KARMA_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_EFI_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_SYSV68_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_BLOCK_COMPAT=y

#

# IO Schedulers

#

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ=y

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_DEADLINE is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_CFQ=y

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_NOOP is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_IOSCHED="cfq"

CONFIG_PREEMPT_NOTIFIERS=y

CONFIG_INLINE_SPIN_UNLOCK_IRQ=y

CONFIG_INLINE_READ_UNLOCK=y

CONFIG_INLINE_READ_UNLOCK_IRQ=y

CONFIG_INLINE_WRITE_UNLOCK=y

CONFIG_INLINE_WRITE_UNLOCK_IRQ=y

CONFIG_FREEZER=y

#

# Processor type and features

#

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA=y

CONFIG_SMP=y

CONFIG_X86_MPPARSE=y

CONFIG_X86_EXTENDED_PLATFORM=y

# CONFIG_X86_VSMP is not set

CONFIG_X86_SUPPORTS_MEMORY_FAILURE=y

CONFIG_SCHED_OMIT_FRAME_POINTER=y

# CONFIG_PARAVIRT_GUEST is not set

CONFIG_NO_BOOTMEM=y

# CONFIG_MEMTEST is not set

# CONFIG_MK8 is not set

# CONFIG_MPSC is not set

CONFIG_MCORE2=y

# CONFIG_MATOM is not set

# CONFIG_GENERIC_CPU is not set

CONFIG_X86_INTERNODE_CACHE_SHIFT=6

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=6

CONFIG_X86_XADD=y

CONFIG_X86_WP_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_INTEL_USERCOPY=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_PPRO_CHECKSUM=y

CONFIG_X86_P6_NOP=y

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG64=y

CONFIG_X86_CMOV=y

CONFIG_X86_MINIMUM_CPU_FAMILY=64

CONFIG_X86_DEBUGCTLMSR=y

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_INTEL=y

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_AMD=y

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_CENTAUR=y

CONFIG_HPET_TIMER=y

CONFIG_DMI=y

CONFIG_GART_IOMMU=y

CONFIG_CALGARY_IOMMU=y

CONFIG_CALGARY_IOMMU_ENABLED_BY_DEFAULT=y

CONFIG_SWIOTLB=y

CONFIG_IOMMU_HELPER=y

# CONFIG_MAXSMP is not set

CONFIG_NR_CPUS=32

CONFIG_SCHED_SMT=y

CONFIG_SCHED_MC=y

CONFIG_PREEMPT_NONE=y

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_VOLUNTARY is not set

# CONFIG_PREEMPT is not set

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y

# CONFIG_X86_REROUTE_FOR_BROKEN_BOOT_IRQS is not set

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_INTEL=y

# CONFIG_X86_MCE_AMD is not set

CONFIG_X86_MCE_THRESHOLD=y

# CONFIG_X86_MCE_INJECT is not set

CONFIG_X86_THERMAL_VECTOR=y

# CONFIG_I8K is not set

CONFIG_MICROCODE=m

CONFIG_MICROCODE_INTEL=y

# CONFIG_MICROCODE_AMD is not set

CONFIG_MICROCODE_OLD_INTERFACE=y

CONFIG_X86_MSR=m

CONFIG_X86_CPUID=m

CONFIG_ARCH_PHYS_ADDR_T_64BIT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_DMA_ADDR_T_64BIT=y

CONFIG_DIRECT_GBPAGES=y

# CONFIG_NUMA is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_SPARSEMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SPARSEMEM_DEFAULT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_ARCH_PROC_KCORE_TEXT=y

CONFIG_ILLEGAL_POINTER_VALUE=0xdead000000000000

CONFIG_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_MANUAL=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM=y

CONFIG_HAVE_MEMORY_PRESENT=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_EXTREME=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_VMEMMAP_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_ALLOC_MEM_MAP_TOGETHER=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_VMEMMAP=y

CONFIG_HAVE_MEMBLOCK=y

CONFIG_HAVE_MEMBLOCK_NODE_MAP=y

CONFIG_ARCH_DISCARD_MEMBLOCK=y

# CONFIG_MEMORY_HOTPLUG is not set

CONFIG_PAGEFLAGS_EXTENDED=y

CONFIG_SPLIT_PTLOCK_CPUS=4

CONFIG_COMPACTION=y

CONFIG_MIGRATION=y

CONFIG_PHYS_ADDR_T_64BIT=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA_FLAG=1

CONFIG_BOUNCE=y

CONFIG_VIRT_TO_BUS=y

CONFIG_MMU_NOTIFIER=y

# CONFIG_KSM is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_MMAP_MIN_ADDR=4096

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_MEMORY_FAILURE=y

# CONFIG_MEMORY_FAILURE is not set

# CONFIG_TRANSPARENT_HUGEPAGE is not set

CONFIG_CROSS_MEMORY_ATTACH=y

CONFIG_CLEANCACHE=y

CONFIG_FRONTSWAP=y

# CONFIG_X86_CHECK_BIOS_CORRUPTION is not set

CONFIG_X86_RESERVE_LOW=64

CONFIG_MTRR=y

CONFIG_MTRR_SANITIZER=y

CONFIG_MTRR_SANITIZER_ENABLE_DEFAULT=0

CONFIG_MTRR_SANITIZER_SPARE_REG_NR_DEFAULT=1

CONFIG_X86_PAT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_USES_PG_UNCACHED=y

CONFIG_ARCH_RANDOM=y

CONFIG_X86_SMAP=y

CONFIG_EFI=y

# CONFIG_EFI_STUB is not set

CONFIG_SECCOMP=y

# CONFIG_CC_STACKPROTECTOR is not set

# CONFIG_HZ_100 is not set

CONFIG_HZ_250=y

# CONFIG_HZ_300 is not set

# CONFIG_HZ_1000 is not set

CONFIG_HZ=250

CONFIG_SCHED_HRTICK=y

CONFIG_KEXEC=y

CONFIG_CRASH_DUMP=y

# CONFIG_KEXEC_JUMP is not set

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_START=0x200000

CONFIG_RELOCATABLE=y

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_ALIGN=0x1000000

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_CPU=y

CONFIG_COMPAT_VDSO=y

# CONFIG_CMDLINE_BOOL is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_ENABLE_MEMORY_HOTPLUG=y

#

# Power management and ACPI options

#

CONFIG_ARCH_HIBERNATION_HEADER=y

CONFIG_SUSPEND=y

CONFIG_SUSPEND_FREEZER=y

CONFIG_HIBERNATE_CALLBACKS=y

CONFIG_HIBERNATION=y

CONFIG_PM_STD_PARTITION=""

CONFIG_PM_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_PM_SLEEP_SMP=y

# CONFIG_PM_AUTOSLEEP is not set

# CONFIG_PM_WAKELOCKS is not set

CONFIG_PM_RUNTIME=y

CONFIG_PM=y

# CONFIG_PM_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS_POWER=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_EC_DEBUGFS is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_PROC_EVENT=y

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=m

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=m

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=m

CONFIG_ACPI_VIDEO=m

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=m

# CONFIG_ACPI_DOCK is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=m

CONFIG_ACPI_HOTPLUG_CPU=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR_AGGREGATOR is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=m

# CONFIG_ACPI_CUSTOM_DSDT is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=0

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_PCI_SLOT is not set

CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_CONTAINER=m

# CONFIG_ACPI_SBS is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_HED is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_BGRT is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_APEI is not set

# CONFIG_SFI is not set

#

# CPU Frequency scaling

#

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_TABLE=m

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT=m

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT_DETAILS is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_USERSPACE is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_ONDEMAND is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_CONSERVATIVE is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_POWERSAVE=m

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_USERSPACE=m

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_ONDEMAND=m

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_CONSERVATIVE=m

#

# x86 CPU frequency scaling drivers

#

# CONFIG_X86_PCC_CPUFREQ is not set

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ=m

# CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ_CPB is not set

# CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K8 is not set

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO=m

CONFIG_X86_P4_CLOCKMOD=m

#

# shared options

#

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_LIB=m

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE=y

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE_GOV_LADDER=y

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE_GOV_MENU=y

# CONFIG_ARCH_NEEDS_CPU_IDLE_COUPLED is not set

# CONFIG_INTEL_IDLE is not set

#

# Memory power savings

#

# CONFIG_I7300_IDLE is not set

#

# Bus options (PCI etc.)

#

CONFIG_PCI=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_PCI_MMCONFIG=y

CONFIG_PCI_DOMAINS=y

CONFIG_PCIEPORTBUS=y

CONFIG_PCIEAER=y

# CONFIG_PCIE_ECRC is not set

# CONFIG_PCIEAER_INJECT is not set

CONFIG_PCIEASPM=y

# CONFIG_PCIEASPM_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_PCIEASPM_DEFAULT=y

# CONFIG_PCIEASPM_POWERSAVE is not set

# CONFIG_PCIEASPM_PERFORMANCE is not set

CONFIG_PCIE_PME=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_MSI=y

CONFIG_PCI_MSI=y

# CONFIG_PCI_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_REALLOC_ENABLE_AUTO is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_STUB is not set

CONFIG_HT_IRQ=y

# CONFIG_PCI_IOV is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_PRI is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_PASID is not set

CONFIG_PCI_IOAPIC=y

CONFIG_PCI_LABEL=y

CONFIG_ISA_DMA_API=y

CONFIG_AMD_NB=y

# CONFIG_PCCARD is not set

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_RAPIDIO is not set

#

# Executable file formats / Emulations

#

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_COMPAT_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_ARCH_BINFMT_ELF_RANDOMIZE_PIE=y

# CONFIG_CORE_DUMP_DEFAULT_ELF_HEADERS is not set

# CONFIG_HAVE_AOUT is not set

CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC=m

CONFIG_COREDUMP=y

CONFIG_IA32_EMULATION=y

# CONFIG_IA32_AOUT is not set

# CONFIG_X86_X32 is not set

CONFIG_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_COMPAT_FOR_U64_ALIGNMENT=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_KEYS_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_TEXT_POKE_SMP=y

CONFIG_X86_DEV_DMA_OPS=y

CONFIG_NET=y

CONFIG_COMPAT_NETLINK_MESSAGES=y

#

# Networking options

#

CONFIG_PACKET=y

# CONFIG_PACKET_DIAG is not set

CONFIG_UNIX=y

# CONFIG_UNIX_DIAG is not set

CONFIG_XFRM=y

CONFIG_XFRM_ALGO=m

CONFIG_XFRM_USER=m

# CONFIG_XFRM_SUB_POLICY is not set

# CONFIG_XFRM_MIGRATE is not set

# CONFIG_XFRM_STATISTICS is not set

CONFIG_XFRM_IPCOMP=m

CONFIG_NET_KEY=m

# CONFIG_NET_KEY_MIGRATE is not set

CONFIG_INET=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST=y

CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER=y

# CONFIG_IP_FIB_TRIE_STATS is not set

CONFIG_IP_MULTIPLE_TABLES=y

CONFIG_IP_ROUTE_MULTIPATH=y

# CONFIG_IP_ROUTE_VERBOSE is not set

CONFIG_IP_ROUTE_CLASSID=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP_DHCP=y

# CONFIG_IP_PNP_BOOTP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_PNP_RARP is not set

CONFIG_NET_IPIP=m

# CONFIG_NET_IPGRE_DEMUX is not set

CONFIG_IP_MROUTE=y

# CONFIG_IP_MROUTE_MULTIPLE_TABLES is not set

CONFIG_IP_PIMSM_V1=y

CONFIG_IP_PIMSM_V2=y

# CONFIG_ARPD is not set

CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES=y

# CONFIG_NET_IPVTI is not set

CONFIG_INET_AH=m

CONFIG_INET_ESP=m

CONFIG_INET_IPCOMP=m

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_TUNNEL=m

CONFIG_INET_TUNNEL=m

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT=m

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL=m

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_BEET=m

CONFIG_INET_LRO=m

CONFIG_INET_DIAG=y

CONFIG_INET_TCP_DIAG=y

# CONFIG_INET_UDP_DIAG is not set

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_ADVANCED is not set

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_CUBIC=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_TCP_CONG="cubic"

# CONFIG_TCP_MD5SIG is not set

CONFIG_IPV6=m

CONFIG_IPV6_PRIVACY=y

CONFIG_IPV6_ROUTER_PREF=y

# CONFIG_IPV6_ROUTE_INFO is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6_OPTIMISTIC_DAD is not set

CONFIG_INET6_AH=m

CONFIG_INET6_ESP=m

CONFIG_INET6_IPCOMP=m

# CONFIG_IPV6_MIP6 is not set

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_TUNNEL=m

CONFIG_INET6_TUNNEL=m

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT=m

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL=m

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_BEET=m

# CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_ROUTEOPTIMIZATION is not set

CONFIG_IPV6_SIT=m

# CONFIG_IPV6_SIT_6RD is not set

CONFIG_IPV6_NDISC_NODETYPE=y

CONFIG_IPV6_TUNNEL=m

# CONFIG_IPV6_GRE is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6_MULTIPLE_TABLES is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6_MROUTE is not set

CONFIG_NETWORK_SECMARK=y

# CONFIG_NETWORK_PHY_TIMESTAMPING is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER=y

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER_ADVANCED=y

CONFIG_BRIDGE_NETFILTER=y

#

# Core Netfilter Configuration

#

CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK=m

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK_ACCT is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK_QUEUE=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK_LOG=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_MARK=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_SECMARK=y

# CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_ZONES is not set

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_PROCFS=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_EVENTS=y

# CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_TIMEOUT is not set

# CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_TIMESTAMP is not set

# CONFIG_NF_CT_PROTO_DCCP is not set

CONFIG_NF_CT_PROTO_GRE=m

CONFIG_NF_CT_PROTO_SCTP=m

CONFIG_NF_CT_PROTO_UDPLITE=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_AMANDA=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_FTP=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_H323=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_IRC=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_BROADCAST=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_NETBIOS_NS=m

# CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_SNMP is not set

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_PPTP=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_SANE=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_SIP=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_TFTP=m

CONFIG_NF_CT_NETLINK=m

# CONFIG_NF_CT_NETLINK_TIMEOUT is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK_QUEUE_CT is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_TPROXY is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XTABLES=m

#

# Xtables combined modules

#

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MARK=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_CONNMARK=m

#

# Xtables targets

#

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_AUDIT is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_CHECKSUM is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_CLASSIFY=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_CONNMARK=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_CONNSECMARK=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_CT=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_DSCP=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_HL=m

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_HMARK is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_IDLETIMER is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_LED is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_LOG is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_MARK=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_NFLOG=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_NFQUEUE=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_NOTRACK=m

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_RATEEST is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_TEE is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_TRACE=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_SECMARK=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_TCPMSS=m

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_TCPOPTSTRIP is not set

#

# Xtables matches

#

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_ADDRTYPE is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CLUSTER is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_COMMENT=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CONNBYTES=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CONNLIMIT=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CONNMARK=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CONNTRACK=m

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CPU is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_DCCP=m

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_DEVGROUP is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_DSCP=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_ECN=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_ESP=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_HASHLIMIT=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_HELPER=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_HL=m

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_IPRANGE is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_LENGTH=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_LIMIT=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_MAC=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_MARK=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_MULTIPORT=m

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_NFACCT is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_OSF is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_OWNER is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_POLICY=m

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_PHYSDEV is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_PKTTYPE=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_QUOTA=m

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_RATEEST is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_REALM=m

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_RECENT is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_SCTP=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_STATE=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_STATISTIC=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_STRING=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_TCPMSS=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_TIME=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_U32=m

# CONFIG_IP_SET is not set

# CONFIG_IP_VS is not set

#

# IP: Netfilter Configuration

#

CONFIG_NF_DEFRAG_IPV4=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_IPV4=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_PROC_COMPAT=y

# CONFIG_IP_NF_QUEUE is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_IPTABLES=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_AH=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_ECN=m

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_RPFILTER is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TTL=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_FILTER=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REJECT=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ULOG=m

# CONFIG_NF_NAT_IPV4 is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_MANGLE=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_CLUSTERIP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ECN=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_TTL=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_RAW=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARPTABLES=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARPFILTER=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARP_MANGLE=m

#

# IPv6: Netfilter Configuration

#

CONFIG_NF_DEFRAG_IPV6=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_IPV6=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_IPTABLES=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_AH=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_EUI64=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_FRAG=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_OPTS=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_HL=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_IPV6HEADER=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_MH=m

# CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_RPFILTER is not set

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_RT=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_TARGET_HL=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_FILTER=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_TARGET_REJECT=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MANGLE=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_RAW=m

# CONFIG_NF_NAT_IPV6 is not set

# CONFIG_BRIDGE_NF_EBTABLES is not set

# CONFIG_IP_DCCP is not set

CONFIG_IP_SCTP=m

# CONFIG_SCTP_DBG_MSG is not set

# CONFIG_SCTP_DBG_OBJCNT is not set

# CONFIG_SCTP_HMAC_NONE is not set

CONFIG_SCTP_HMAC_SHA1=y

# CONFIG_SCTP_HMAC_MD5 is not set

# CONFIG_RDS is not set

# CONFIG_TIPC is not set

CONFIG_ATM=m

CONFIG_ATM_CLIP=m

# CONFIG_ATM_CLIP_NO_ICMP is not set

CONFIG_ATM_LANE=m

CONFIG_ATM_MPOA=m

CONFIG_ATM_BR2684=m

# CONFIG_ATM_BR2684_IPFILTER is not set

# CONFIG_L2TP is not set

CONFIG_STP=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_IGMP_SNOOPING=y

# CONFIG_NET_DSA is not set

CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q=m

# CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q_GVRP is not set

# CONFIG_DECNET is not set

CONFIG_LLC=m

# CONFIG_LLC2 is not set

# CONFIG_IPX is not set

# CONFIG_ATALK is not set

# CONFIG_X25 is not set

# CONFIG_LAPB is not set

# CONFIG_WAN_ROUTER is not set

# CONFIG_PHONET is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE802154 is not set

CONFIG_NET_SCHED=y

#

# Queueing/Scheduling

#

CONFIG_NET_SCH_CBQ=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_HTB=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_HFSC=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_ATM=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_PRIO=m

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_MULTIQ is not set

CONFIG_NET_SCH_RED=m

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_SFB is not set

CONFIG_NET_SCH_SFQ=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_TEQL=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_TBF=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_GRED=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_DSMARK=m

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_NETEM is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_DRR is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_MQPRIO is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_CHOKE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_QFQ is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_CODEL is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_FQ_CODEL is not set

CONFIG_NET_SCH_INGRESS=m

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_PLUG is not set

#

# Classification

#

CONFIG_NET_CLS=y

CONFIG_NET_CLS_BASIC=m

CONFIG_NET_CLS_TCINDEX=m

CONFIG_NET_CLS_ROUTE4=m

CONFIG_NET_CLS_FW=m

CONFIG_NET_CLS_U32=m

CONFIG_CLS_U32_PERF=y

CONFIG_CLS_U32_MARK=y

CONFIG_NET_CLS_RSVP=m

CONFIG_NET_CLS_RSVP6=m

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_FLOW is not set

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_CGROUP is not set

CONFIG_NET_EMATCH=y

CONFIG_NET_EMATCH_STACK=32

CONFIG_NET_EMATCH_CMP=m

CONFIG_NET_EMATCH_NBYTE=m

CONFIG_NET_EMATCH_U32=m

CONFIG_NET_EMATCH_META=m

CONFIG_NET_EMATCH_TEXT=m

CONFIG_NET_CLS_ACT=y

CONFIG_NET_ACT_POLICE=m

CONFIG_NET_ACT_GACT=m

CONFIG_GACT_PROB=y

CONFIG_NET_ACT_MIRRED=m

CONFIG_NET_ACT_IPT=m

CONFIG_NET_ACT_NAT=m

CONFIG_NET_ACT_PEDIT=m

# CONFIG_NET_ACT_SIMP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_ACT_SKBEDIT is not set

# CONFIG_NET_ACT_CSUM is not set

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_IND is not set

CONFIG_NET_SCH_FIFO=y

# CONFIG_DCB is not set

# CONFIG_DNS_RESOLVER is not set

# CONFIG_BATMAN_ADV is not set

# CONFIG_OPENVSWITCH is not set

CONFIG_RPS=y

CONFIG_RFS_ACCEL=y

CONFIG_XPS=y

# CONFIG_NETPRIO_CGROUP is not set

CONFIG_BQL=y

# CONFIG_BPF_JIT is not set

#

# Network testing

#

CONFIG_NET_PKTGEN=m

# CONFIG_HAMRADIO is not set

# CONFIG_CAN is not set

CONFIG_IRDA=m

#

# IrDA protocols

#

CONFIG_IRLAN=m

CONFIG_IRNET=m

CONFIG_IRCOMM=m

CONFIG_IRDA_ULTRA=y

#

# IrDA options

#

CONFIG_IRDA_CACHE_LAST_LSAP=y

CONFIG_IRDA_FAST_RR=y

# CONFIG_IRDA_DEBUG is not set

#

# Infrared-port device drivers

#

#

# SIR device drivers

#

CONFIG_IRTTY_SIR=m

#

# Dongle support

#

CONFIG_DONGLE=y

CONFIG_ESI_DONGLE=m

CONFIG_ACTISYS_DONGLE=m

CONFIG_TEKRAM_DONGLE=m

CONFIG_TOIM3232_DONGLE=m

CONFIG_LITELINK_DONGLE=m

CONFIG_MA600_DONGLE=m

CONFIG_GIRBIL_DONGLE=m

CONFIG_MCP2120_DONGLE=m

CONFIG_OLD_BELKIN_DONGLE=m

CONFIG_ACT200L_DONGLE=m

CONFIG_KINGSUN_DONGLE=m

CONFIG_KSDAZZLE_DONGLE=m

CONFIG_KS959_DONGLE=m

#

# FIR device drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_IRDA=m

CONFIG_SIGMATEL_FIR=m

CONFIG_NSC_FIR=m

CONFIG_WINBOND_FIR=m

CONFIG_SMC_IRCC_FIR=m

CONFIG_ALI_FIR=m

CONFIG_VLSI_FIR=m

CONFIG_VIA_FIR=m

CONFIG_MCS_FIR=m

CONFIG_BT=m

CONFIG_BT_RFCOMM=m

CONFIG_BT_RFCOMM_TTY=y

CONFIG_BT_BNEP=m

CONFIG_BT_BNEP_MC_FILTER=y

CONFIG_BT_BNEP_PROTO_FILTER=y

CONFIG_BT_HIDP=m

#

# Bluetooth device drivers

#

CONFIG_BT_HCIBTUSB=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIBTSDIO=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIUART=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_H4=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_BCSP=y

# CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_ATH3K is not set

CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_LL=y

# CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_3WIRE is not set

CONFIG_BT_HCIBCM203X=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIBPA10X=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIBFUSB=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIVHCI=m

CONFIG_BT_MRVL=m

CONFIG_BT_MRVL_SDIO=m

CONFIG_BT_ATH3K=m

CONFIG_AF_RXRPC=m

# CONFIG_AF_RXRPC_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_RXKAD=m

CONFIG_FIB_RULES=y

CONFIG_WIRELESS=y

CONFIG_WIRELESS_EXT=y

CONFIG_WEXT_CORE=y

CONFIG_WEXT_PROC=y

CONFIG_WEXT_SPY=y

CONFIG_WEXT_PRIV=y

CONFIG_CFG80211=m

# CONFIG_NL80211_TESTMODE is not set

# CONFIG_CFG80211_DEVELOPER_WARNINGS is not set

# CONFIG_CFG80211_REG_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_CFG80211_DEFAULT_PS=y

# CONFIG_CFG80211_INTERNAL_REGDB is not set

CONFIG_CFG80211_WEXT=y

CONFIG_LIB80211=m

CONFIG_LIB80211_CRYPT_WEP=m

CONFIG_LIB80211_CRYPT_CCMP=m

CONFIG_LIB80211_CRYPT_TKIP=m

# CONFIG_LIB80211_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_MAC80211=m

CONFIG_MAC80211_HAS_RC=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_MINSTREL=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_MINSTREL_HT=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_DEFAULT_MINSTREL=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_DEFAULT="minstrel_ht"

# CONFIG_MAC80211_MESH is not set

CONFIG_MAC80211_LEDS=y

# CONFIG_MAC80211_MESSAGE_TRACING is not set

# CONFIG_MAC80211_DEBUG_MENU is not set

# CONFIG_WIMAX is not set

CONFIG_RFKILL=m

CONFIG_RFKILL_LEDS=y

CONFIG_RFKILL_INPUT=y

CONFIG_NET_9P=m

# CONFIG_NET_9P_RDMA is not set

# CONFIG_NET_9P_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_CAIF is not set

# CONFIG_CEPH_LIB is not set

# CONFIG_NFC is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_BPF_JIT=y

#

# Device Drivers

#

#

# Generic Driver Options

#

CONFIG_UEVENT_HELPER_PATH="/sbin/udevadm"

CONFIG_DEVTMPFS=y

# CONFIG_DEVTMPFS_MOUNT is not set

CONFIG_STANDALONE=y

CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=y

CONFIG_FW_LOADER=y

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_IN_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE=""

# CONFIG_DEBUG_DRIVER is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_DEVRES is not set

# CONFIG_SYS_HYPERVISOR is not set

# CONFIG_GENERIC_CPU_DEVICES is not set

CONFIG_REGMAP=y

CONFIG_REGMAP_I2C=m

CONFIG_DMA_SHARED_BUFFER=y

#

# Bus devices

#

# CONFIG_OMAP_OCP2SCP is not set

# CONFIG_CONNECTOR is not set

# CONFIG_MTD is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT is not set

CONFIG_PNP=y

CONFIG_PNP_DEBUG_MESSAGES=y

#

# Protocols

#

CONFIG_PNPACPI=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD=m

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PCIESSD_MTIP32XX is not set

CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_DA=m

CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_CISS_DA=m

# CONFIG_CISS_SCSI_TAPE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DAC960=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UMEM=m

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_COW_COMMON is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP_MIN_COUNT=8

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CRYPTOLOOP is not set

#

# DRBD disabled because PROC_FS, INET or CONNECTOR not selected

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NBD=m

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NVME is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SX8=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_COUNT=16

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_SIZE=8192

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_XIP is not set

# CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD is not set

CONFIG_ATA_OVER_ETH=m

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RBD is not set

#

# Misc devices

#

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LIS3LV02D is not set

# CONFIG_AD525X_DPOT is not set

# CONFIG_IBM_ASM is not set

CONFIG_PHANTOM=m

# CONFIG_INTEL_MID_PTI is not set

# CONFIG_SGI_IOC4 is not set

CONFIG_TIFM_CORE=m

CONFIG_TIFM_7XX1=m

# CONFIG_ICS932S401 is not set

# CONFIG_ENCLOSURE_SERVICES is not set

# CONFIG_HP_ILO is not set

# CONFIG_APDS9802ALS is not set

# CONFIG_ISL29003 is not set

# CONFIG_ISL29020 is not set

CONFIG_SENSORS_TSL2550=m

# CONFIG_SENSORS_BH1780 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_BH1770 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_APDS990X is not set

# CONFIG_HMC6352 is not set

CONFIG_DS1682=m

# CONFIG_VMWARE_BALLOON is not set

# CONFIG_BMP085_I2C is not set

# CONFIG_PCH_PHUB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SWITCH_FSA9480 is not set

# CONFIG_C2PORT is not set

#

# EEPROM support

#

# CONFIG_EEPROM_AT24 is not set

# CONFIG_EEPROM_LEGACY is not set

# CONFIG_EEPROM_MAX6875 is not set

CONFIG_EEPROM_93CX6=m

# CONFIG_CB710_CORE is not set

#

# Texas Instruments shared transport line discipline

#

# CONFIG_TI_ST is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LIS3_I2C is not set

#

# Altera FPGA firmware download module

#

# CONFIG_ALTERA_STAPL is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_IDE=y

# CONFIG_IDE is not set

#

# SCSI device support

#

CONFIG_SCSI_MOD=y

CONFIG_RAID_ATTRS=m

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_DMA=y

CONFIG_SCSI_TGT=m

CONFIG_SCSI_NETLINK=y

CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS=y

#

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST=m

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR_VENDOR=y

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=m

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SCH=m

CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SCAN_ASYNC=y

#

# SCSI Transports

#

CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS=m

CONFIG_SCSI_FC_ATTRS=m

CONFIG_SCSI_FC_TGT_ATTRS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_ISCSI_ATTRS=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_ATTRS=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_LIBSAS=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_ATA=y

CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_HOST_SMP=y

CONFIG_SCSI_SRP_ATTRS=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SRP_TGT_ATTRS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_LOWLEVEL=y

# CONFIG_ISCSI_TCP is not set

CONFIG_ISCSI_BOOT_SYSFS=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_CXGB3_ISCSI is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_CXGB4_ISCSI is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_BNX2_ISCSI is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_BNX2X_FCOE is not set

# CONFIG_BE2ISCSI is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_3W_XXXX_RAID=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_HPSA is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_3W_9XXX=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_3W_SAS is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_ACARD=m

CONFIG_SCSI_AACRAID=m

CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX=m

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_CMDS_PER_DEVICE=32

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_RESET_DELAY_MS=5000

# CONFIG_AIC7XXX_DEBUG_ENABLE is not set

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_DEBUG_MASK=0

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_REG_PRETTY_PRINT=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX_OLD is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_AIC79XX=m

CONFIG_AIC79XX_CMDS_PER_DEVICE=32

CONFIG_AIC79XX_RESET_DELAY_MS=5000

# CONFIG_AIC79XX_DEBUG_ENABLE is not set

CONFIG_AIC79XX_DEBUG_MASK=0

# CONFIG_AIC79XX_REG_PRETTY_PRINT is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_AIC94XX=m

# CONFIG_AIC94XX_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_MVSAS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_MVUMI is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DPT_I2O is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_ADVANSYS=m

CONFIG_SCSI_ARCMSR=m

CONFIG_MEGARAID_NEWGEN=y

CONFIG_MEGARAID_MM=m

CONFIG_MEGARAID_MAILBOX=m

CONFIG_MEGARAID_LEGACY=m

CONFIG_MEGARAID_SAS=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_MPT2SAS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_UFSHCD is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_HPTIOP=m

CONFIG_SCSI_BUSLOGIC=m

# CONFIG_VMWARE_PVSCSI is not set

# CONFIG_LIBFC is not set

# CONFIG_LIBFCOE is not set

# CONFIG_FCOE is not set

# CONFIG_FCOE_FNIC is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_DMX3191D=m

CONFIG_SCSI_EATA=m

CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_TAGGED_QUEUE=y

CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_LINKED_COMMANDS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_MAX_TAGS=16

CONFIG_SCSI_FUTURE_DOMAIN=m

CONFIG_SCSI_GDTH=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_ISCI is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_IPS=m

CONFIG_SCSI_INITIO=m

CONFIG_SCSI_INIA100=m

CONFIG_SCSI_STEX=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_2=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_DMA_ADDRESSING_MODE=1

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_DEFAULT_TAGS=16

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_MAX_TAGS=64

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_MMIO=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPR is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_1280=m

CONFIG_SCSI_QLA_FC=m

CONFIG_SCSI_QLA_ISCSI=m

CONFIG_SCSI_LPFC=m

CONFIG_SCSI_DC395x=m

CONFIG_SCSI_DC390T=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PMCRAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PM8001 is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SRP=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_BFA_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DH is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_OSD_INITIATOR is not set

CONFIG_ATA=m

# CONFIG_ATA_NONSTANDARD is not set

CONFIG_ATA_VERBOSE_ERROR=y

CONFIG_ATA_ACPI=y

CONFIG_SATA_PMP=y

#

# Controllers with non-SFF native interface

#

CONFIG_SATA_AHCI=m

# CONFIG_SATA_AHCI_PLATFORM is not set

CONFIG_SATA_INIC162X=m

# CONFIG_SATA_ACARD_AHCI is not set

CONFIG_SATA_SIL24=m

CONFIG_ATA_SFF=y

#

# SFF controllers with custom DMA interface

#

CONFIG_PDC_ADMA=m

CONFIG_SATA_QSTOR=m

CONFIG_SATA_SX4=m

CONFIG_ATA_BMDMA=y

#

# SATA SFF controllers with BMDMA

#

CONFIG_ATA_PIIX=m

# CONFIG_SATA_HIGHBANK is not set

CONFIG_SATA_MV=m

CONFIG_SATA_NV=m

CONFIG_SATA_PROMISE=m

CONFIG_SATA_SIL=m

CONFIG_SATA_SIS=m

CONFIG_SATA_SVW=m

CONFIG_SATA_ULI=m

CONFIG_SATA_VIA=m

CONFIG_SATA_VITESSE=m

#

# PATA SFF controllers with BMDMA

#

CONFIG_PATA_ALI=m

CONFIG_PATA_AMD=m

# CONFIG_PATA_ARASAN_CF is not set

CONFIG_PATA_ARTOP=m

CONFIG_PATA_ATIIXP=m

# CONFIG_PATA_ATP867X is not set

CONFIG_PATA_CMD64X=m

CONFIG_PATA_CS5520=m

CONFIG_PATA_CS5530=m

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5536 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CYPRESS is not set

CONFIG_PATA_EFAR=m

CONFIG_PATA_HPT366=m

CONFIG_PATA_HPT37X=m

CONFIG_PATA_HPT3X2N=m

CONFIG_PATA_HPT3X3=m

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT3X3_DMA is not set

CONFIG_PATA_IT8213=m

CONFIG_PATA_IT821X=m

CONFIG_PATA_JMICRON=m

CONFIG_PATA_MARVELL=m

CONFIG_PATA_NETCELL=m

# CONFIG_PATA_NINJA32 is not set

CONFIG_PATA_NS87415=m

# CONFIG_PATA_OLDPIIX is not set

CONFIG_PATA_OPTIDMA=m

CONFIG_PATA_PDC2027X=m

CONFIG_PATA_PDC_OLD=m

CONFIG_PATA_RADISYS=m

# CONFIG_PATA_RDC is not set

CONFIG_PATA_SC1200=m

# CONFIG_PATA_SCH is not set

CONFIG_PATA_SERVERWORKS=m

CONFIG_PATA_SIL680=m

CONFIG_PATA_SIS=m

# CONFIG_PATA_TOSHIBA is not set

CONFIG_PATA_TRIFLEX=m

CONFIG_PATA_VIA=m

CONFIG_PATA_WINBOND=m

#

# PIO-only SFF controllers

#

CONFIG_PATA_CMD640_PCI=m

CONFIG_PATA_MPIIX=m

CONFIG_PATA_NS87410=m

CONFIG_PATA_OPTI=m

CONFIG_PATA_RZ1000=m

#

# Generic fallback / legacy drivers

#

CONFIG_PATA_ACPI=m

# CONFIG_ATA_GENERIC is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_LEGACY is not set

CONFIG_MD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_MD=y

CONFIG_MD_AUTODETECT=y

CONFIG_MD_LINEAR=m

CONFIG_MD_RAID0=m

CONFIG_MD_RAID1=m

CONFIG_MD_RAID10=m

CONFIG_MD_RAID456=m

# CONFIG_MULTICORE_RAID456 is not set

CONFIG_MD_MULTIPATH=m

CONFIG_MD_FAULTY=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DM=m

# CONFIG_DM_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_DM_CRYPT=m

CONFIG_DM_SNAPSHOT=m

# CONFIG_DM_THIN_PROVISIONING is not set

CONFIG_DM_MIRROR=m

# CONFIG_DM_RAID is not set

# CONFIG_DM_LOG_USERSPACE is not set

CONFIG_DM_ZERO=m

CONFIG_DM_MULTIPATH=m

# CONFIG_DM_MULTIPATH_QL is not set

# CONFIG_DM_MULTIPATH_ST is not set

# CONFIG_DM_DELAY is not set

CONFIG_DM_UEVENT=y

# CONFIG_DM_FLAKEY is not set

# CONFIG_DM_VERITY is not set

# CONFIG_TARGET_CORE is not set

CONFIG_FUSION=y

CONFIG_FUSION_SPI=m

CONFIG_FUSION_FC=m

CONFIG_FUSION_SAS=m

CONFIG_FUSION_MAX_SGE=128

CONFIG_FUSION_CTL=m

CONFIG_FUSION_LAN=m

# CONFIG_FUSION_LOGGING is not set

#

# IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support

#

# CONFIG_FIREWIRE is not set

# CONFIG_FIREWIRE_NOSY is not set

CONFIG_I2O=m

# CONFIG_I2O_LCT_NOTIFY_ON_CHANGES is not set

CONFIG_I2O_EXT_ADAPTEC=y

CONFIG_I2O_EXT_ADAPTEC_DMA64=y

CONFIG_I2O_CONFIG=m

CONFIG_I2O_CONFIG_OLD_IOCTL=y

CONFIG_I2O_BUS=m

CONFIG_I2O_BLOCK=m

CONFIG_I2O_SCSI=m

CONFIG_I2O_PROC=m

CONFIG_MACINTOSH_DRIVERS=y

CONFIG_MAC_EMUMOUSEBTN=y

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

CONFIG_NET_CORE=y

# CONFIG_BONDING is not set

# CONFIG_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_EQUALIZER is not set

CONFIG_NET_FC=y

CONFIG_MII=m

# CONFIG_IFB is not set

# CONFIG_NET_TEAM is not set

CONFIG_MACVLAN=m

# CONFIG_MACVTAP is not set

# CONFIG_VXLAN is not set

# CONFIG_NETCONSOLE is not set

# CONFIG_NETPOLL is not set

# CONFIG_NET_POLL_CONTROLLER is not set

CONFIG_TUN=m

CONFIG_VETH=m

CONFIG_SUNGEM_PHY=m

# CONFIG_ARCNET is not set

CONFIG_ATM_DRIVERS=y

# CONFIG_ATM_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_TCP is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_LANAI is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_ENI is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_FIRESTREAM is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_ZATM is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_NICSTAR is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_IDT77252 is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_AMBASSADOR is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_HORIZON is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_IA is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_FORE200E is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_HE is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_SOLOS is not set

#

# CAIF transport drivers

#

CONFIG_ETHERNET=y

CONFIG_MDIO=m

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_3COM=y

CONFIG_VORTEX=m

CONFIG_TYPHOON=m

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_ADAPTEC=y

CONFIG_ADAPTEC_STARFIRE=m

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_ALTEON=y

CONFIG_ACENIC=m

# CONFIG_ACENIC_OMIT_TIGON_I is not set

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_AMD=y

CONFIG_AMD8111_ETH=m

CONFIG_PCNET32=m

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_ATHEROS=y

CONFIG_ATL2=m

CONFIG_ATL1=m

CONFIG_ATL1E=m

CONFIG_ATL1C=m

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_BROADCOM=y

CONFIG_B44=m

CONFIG_B44_PCI_AUTOSELECT=y

CONFIG_B44_PCICORE_AUTOSELECT=y

CONFIG_B44_PCI=y

CONFIG_BNX2=m

# CONFIG_CNIC is not set

CONFIG_TIGON3=m

# CONFIG_BNX2X is not set

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_BROCADE=y

# CONFIG_BNA is not set

# CONFIG_NET_CALXEDA_XGMAC is not set

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_CHELSIO=y

CONFIG_CHELSIO_T1=m

CONFIG_CHELSIO_T1_1G=y

CONFIG_CHELSIO_T3=m

# CONFIG_CHELSIO_T4 is not set

# CONFIG_CHELSIO_T4VF is not set

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_CISCO=y

# CONFIG_ENIC is not set

# CONFIG_DNET is not set

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_DEC=y

CONFIG_NET_TULIP=y

CONFIG_DE2104X=m

CONFIG_DE2104X_DSL=0

CONFIG_TULIP=m

CONFIG_TULIP_MWI=y

CONFIG_TULIP_MMIO=y

CONFIG_TULIP_NAPI=y

CONFIG_TULIP_NAPI_HW_MITIGATION=y

CONFIG_DE4X5=m

CONFIG_WINBOND_840=m

CONFIG_DM9102=m

CONFIG_ULI526X=m

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_DLINK=y

CONFIG_DL2K=m

CONFIG_SUNDANCE=m

CONFIG_SUNDANCE_MMIO=y

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_EMULEX=y

# CONFIG_BE2NET is not set

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_EXAR=y

CONFIG_S2IO=m

# CONFIG_VXGE is not set

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_HP=y

CONFIG_HP100=m

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_INTEL=y

CONFIG_E100=m

CONFIG_E1000=m

CONFIG_E1000E=m

CONFIG_IGB=y

# CONFIG_IGB_PTP is not set

# CONFIG_IGBVF is not set

CONFIG_IXGB=m

CONFIG_IXGBE=m

CONFIG_IXGBE_HWMON=y

CONFIG_IXGBE_DCA=y

# CONFIG_IXGBE_PTP is not set

# CONFIG_IXGBEVF is not set

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_I825XX=y

# CONFIG_ZNET is not set

CONFIG_IP1000=m

# CONFIG_JME is not set

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_MARVELL=y

CONFIG_SKGE=m

# CONFIG_SKGE_GENESIS is not set

CONFIG_SKY2=m

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_MELLANOX=y

# CONFIG_MLX4_EN is not set

CONFIG_MLX4_CORE=m

CONFIG_MLX4_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_MICREL=y

# CONFIG_KS8842 is not set

# CONFIG_KS8851_MLL is not set

# CONFIG_KSZ884X_PCI is not set

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_MYRI=y

CONFIG_MYRI10GE=m

CONFIG_MYRI10GE_DCA=y

CONFIG_FEALNX=m

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_NATSEMI=y

CONFIG_NATSEMI=m

CONFIG_NS83820=m

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_8390=y

CONFIG_NE2K_PCI=m

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_NVIDIA=y

CONFIG_FORCEDETH=m

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_OKI=y

# CONFIG_PCH_GBE is not set

# CONFIG_ETHOC is not set

CONFIG_NET_PACKET_ENGINE=y

CONFIG_HAMACHI=m

CONFIG_YELLOWFIN=m

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_QLOGIC=y

CONFIG_QLA3XXX=m

# CONFIG_QLCNIC is not set

# CONFIG_QLGE is not set

CONFIG_NETXEN_NIC=m

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_REALTEK=y

CONFIG_8139CP=m

CONFIG_8139TOO=m

# CONFIG_8139TOO_PIO is not set

CONFIG_8139TOO_TUNE_TWISTER=y

CONFIG_8139TOO_8129=y

# CONFIG_8139_OLD_RX_RESET is not set

CONFIG_R8169=m

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_RDC=y

# CONFIG_R6040 is not set

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_SEEQ=y

# CONFIG_SEEQ8005 is not set

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_SILAN=y

CONFIG_SC92031=m

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_SIS=y

CONFIG_SIS900=m

CONFIG_SIS190=m

# CONFIG_SFC is not set

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_SMSC=y

CONFIG_EPIC100=m

# CONFIG_SMSC9420 is not set

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_STMICRO=y

# CONFIG_STMMAC_ETH is not set

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_SUN=y

CONFIG_HAPPYMEAL=m

CONFIG_SUNGEM=m

CONFIG_CASSINI=m

CONFIG_NIU=m

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_TEHUTI=y

CONFIG_TEHUTI=m

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_TI=y

# CONFIG_TLAN is not set

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_VIA=y

CONFIG_VIA_RHINE=m

CONFIG_VIA_RHINE_MMIO=y

CONFIG_VIA_VELOCITY=m

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_WIZNET=y

# CONFIG_WIZNET_W5100 is not set

# CONFIG_WIZNET_W5300 is not set

CONFIG_FDDI=y

CONFIG_DEFXX=m

CONFIG_DEFXX_MMIO=y

CONFIG_SKFP=m

CONFIG_HIPPI=y

CONFIG_ROADRUNNER=m

# CONFIG_ROADRUNNER_LARGE_RINGS is not set

CONFIG_NET_SB1000=m

CONFIG_PHYLIB=m

#

# MII PHY device drivers

#

# CONFIG_AT803X_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_AMD_PHY is not set

CONFIG_MARVELL_PHY=m

CONFIG_DAVICOM_PHY=m

CONFIG_QSEMI_PHY=m

CONFIG_LXT_PHY=m

CONFIG_CICADA_PHY=m

CONFIG_VITESSE_PHY=m

CONFIG_SMSC_PHY=m

CONFIG_BROADCOM_PHY=m

# CONFIG_BCM87XX_PHY is not set

CONFIG_ICPLUS_PHY=m

# CONFIG_REALTEK_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_NATIONAL_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_STE10XP is not set

# CONFIG_LSI_ET1011C_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_MICREL_PHY is not set

CONFIG_MDIO_BITBANG=m

# CONFIG_MDIO_GPIO is not set

CONFIG_PPP=m

CONFIG_PPP_BSDCOMP=m

CONFIG_PPP_DEFLATE=m

CONFIG_PPP_FILTER=y

CONFIG_PPP_MPPE=m

CONFIG_PPP_MULTILINK=y

CONFIG_PPPOATM=m

CONFIG_PPPOE=m

CONFIG_PPP_ASYNC=m

CONFIG_PPP_SYNC_TTY=m

CONFIG_SLIP=m

CONFIG_SLHC=m

CONFIG_SLIP_COMPRESSED=y

CONFIG_SLIP_SMART=y

CONFIG_SLIP_MODE_SLIP6=y

#

# USB Network Adapters

#

CONFIG_USB_CATC=m

CONFIG_USB_KAWETH=m

CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS=m

CONFIG_USB_RTL8150=m

CONFIG_USB_USBNET=m

CONFIG_USB_NET_AX8817X=m

CONFIG_USB_NET_CDCETHER=m

# CONFIG_USB_NET_CDC_EEM is not set

CONFIG_USB_NET_CDC_NCM=m

CONFIG_USB_NET_DM9601=m

# CONFIG_USB_NET_SMSC75XX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_NET_SMSC95XX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_NET_GL620A is not set

CONFIG_USB_NET_NET1080=m

# CONFIG_USB_NET_PLUSB is not set

CONFIG_USB_NET_MCS7830=m

# CONFIG_USB_NET_RNDIS_HOST is not set

# CONFIG_USB_NET_CDC_SUBSET is not set

CONFIG_USB_NET_ZAURUS=m

# CONFIG_USB_NET_CX82310_ETH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_NET_KALMIA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_NET_QMI_WWAN is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HSO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_NET_INT51X1 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IPHETH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SIERRA_NET is not set

# CONFIG_USB_VL600 is not set

CONFIG_WLAN=y

# CONFIG_LIBERTAS_THINFIRM is not set

CONFIG_AIRO=m

CONFIG_ATMEL=m

CONFIG_PCI_ATMEL=m

# CONFIG_AT76C50X_USB is not set

CONFIG_PRISM54=m

CONFIG_USB_ZD1201=m

# CONFIG_USB_NET_RNDIS_WLAN is not set

# CONFIG_RTL8180 is not set

CONFIG_RTL8187=m

CONFIG_RTL8187_LEDS=y

CONFIG_ADM8211=m

# CONFIG_MAC80211_HWSIM is not set

# CONFIG_MWL8K is not set

# CONFIG_ATH_COMMON is not set

CONFIG_B43=m

CONFIG_B43_SSB=y

CONFIG_B43_PCI_AUTOSELECT=y

CONFIG_B43_PCICORE_AUTOSELECT=y

# CONFIG_B43_SDIO is not set

CONFIG_B43_PIO=y

# CONFIG_B43_PHY_N is not set

CONFIG_B43_PHY_LP=y

# CONFIG_B43_PHY_HT is not set

CONFIG_B43_LEDS=y

CONFIG_B43_HWRNG=y

# CONFIG_B43_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_B43LEGACY=m

CONFIG_B43LEGACY_PCI_AUTOSELECT=y

CONFIG_B43LEGACY_PCICORE_AUTOSELECT=y

CONFIG_B43LEGACY_LEDS=y

CONFIG_B43LEGACY_HWRNG=y

CONFIG_B43LEGACY_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_B43LEGACY_DMA=y

CONFIG_B43LEGACY_PIO=y

CONFIG_B43LEGACY_DMA_AND_PIO_MODE=y

# CONFIG_B43LEGACY_DMA_MODE is not set

# CONFIG_B43LEGACY_PIO_MODE is not set

# CONFIG_BRCMFMAC is not set

CONFIG_HOSTAP=m

CONFIG_HOSTAP_FIRMWARE=y

CONFIG_HOSTAP_FIRMWARE_NVRAM=y

CONFIG_HOSTAP_PLX=m

CONFIG_HOSTAP_PCI=m

CONFIG_IPW2100=m

CONFIG_IPW2100_MONITOR=y

# CONFIG_IPW2100_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_IPW2200=m

CONFIG_IPW2200_MONITOR=y

CONFIG_IPW2200_RADIOTAP=y

CONFIG_IPW2200_PROMISCUOUS=y

CONFIG_IPW2200_QOS=y

# CONFIG_IPW2200_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_LIBIPW=m

# CONFIG_LIBIPW_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_IWLWIFI=m

CONFIG_IWLDVM=m

#

# Debugging Options

#

# CONFIG_IWLWIFI_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_IWLWIFI_P2P=y

# CONFIG_IWLWIFI_EXPERIMENTAL_MFP is not set

CONFIG_IWLEGACY=m

# CONFIG_IWL4965 is not set

CONFIG_IWL3945=m

#

# iwl3945 / iwl4965 Debugging Options

#

# CONFIG_IWLEGACY_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_LIBERTAS=m

CONFIG_LIBERTAS_USB=m

CONFIG_LIBERTAS_SDIO=m

# CONFIG_LIBERTAS_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_LIBERTAS_MESH is not set

CONFIG_HERMES=m

# CONFIG_HERMES_PRISM is not set

CONFIG_HERMES_CACHE_FW_ON_INIT=y

CONFIG_PLX_HERMES=m

CONFIG_TMD_HERMES=m

CONFIG_NORTEL_HERMES=m

# CONFIG_ORINOCO_USB is not set

CONFIG_P54_COMMON=m

CONFIG_P54_USB=m

CONFIG_P54_PCI=m

CONFIG_P54_LEDS=y

CONFIG_RT2X00=m

CONFIG_RT2400PCI=m

CONFIG_RT2500PCI=m

CONFIG_RT61PCI=m

# CONFIG_RT2800PCI is not set

CONFIG_RT2500USB=m

CONFIG_RT73USB=m

# CONFIG_RT2800USB is not set

CONFIG_RT2X00_LIB_PCI=m

CONFIG_RT2X00_LIB_USB=m

CONFIG_RT2X00_LIB=m

CONFIG_RT2X00_LIB_FIRMWARE=y

CONFIG_RT2X00_LIB_CRYPTO=y

CONFIG_RT2X00_LIB_LEDS=y

# CONFIG_RT2X00_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_RTL8192CE is not set

# CONFIG_RTL8192SE is not set

# CONFIG_RTL8192DE is not set

# CONFIG_RTL8192CU is not set

# CONFIG_WL_TI is not set

CONFIG_ZD1211RW=m

# CONFIG_ZD1211RW_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_MWIFIEX is not set

#

# Enable WiMAX (Networking options) to see the WiMAX drivers

#

CONFIG_WAN=y

CONFIG_LANMEDIA=m

CONFIG_HDLC=m

CONFIG_HDLC_RAW=m

CONFIG_HDLC_RAW_ETH=m

CONFIG_HDLC_CISCO=m

CONFIG_HDLC_FR=m

CONFIG_HDLC_PPP=m

#

# X.25/LAPB support is disabled

#

CONFIG_PCI200SYN=m

CONFIG_WANXL=m

CONFIG_PC300TOO=m

CONFIG_FARSYNC=m

CONFIG_DSCC4=m

CONFIG_DSCC4_PCISYNC=y

CONFIG_DSCC4_PCI_RST=y

CONFIG_DLCI=m

CONFIG_DLCI_MAX=8

CONFIG_SBNI=m

CONFIG_SBNI_MULTILINE=y

# CONFIG_VMXNET3 is not set

# CONFIG_ISDN is not set

#

# Input device support

#

CONFIG_INPUT=y

CONFIG_INPUT_FF_MEMLESS=m

CONFIG_INPUT_POLLDEV=m

CONFIG_INPUT_SPARSEKMAP=m

# CONFIG_INPUT_MATRIXKMAP is not set

#

# Userland interfaces

#

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV=m

CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVBUG is not set

#

# Input Device Drivers

#

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ADP5588 is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ADP5589 is not set

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_QT1070 is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_QT2160 is not set

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_LKKBD=m

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_GPIO is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_GPIO_POLLED is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_TCA6416 is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_TCA8418 is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_MATRIX is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_LM8323 is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_LM8333 is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_MAX7359 is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_MCS is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_MPR121 is not set

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_NEWTON=m

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_OPENCORES is not set

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_STOWAWAY=m

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_SUNKBD=m

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_OMAP4 is not set

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_XTKBD=m

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_ALPS=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_LOGIPS2PP=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_SYNAPTICS=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_LIFEBOOK=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_TRACKPOINT=y

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_ELANTECH is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_SENTELIC is not set

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_TOUCHKIT=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_SERIAL=m

CONFIG_MOUSE_APPLETOUCH=m

# CONFIG_MOUSE_BCM5974 is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_VSXXXAA is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_GPIO is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_SYNAPTICS_I2C is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_SYNAPTICS_USB is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_JOYSTICK=y

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_ANALOG=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_A3D=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_ADI=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_COBRA=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_GF2K=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_GRIP=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_GRIP_MP=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_GUILLEMOT=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_INTERACT=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_SIDEWINDER=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_TMDC=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_IFORCE=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_IFORCE_USB=y

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_IFORCE_232=y

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_WARRIOR=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_MAGELLAN=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_SPACEORB=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_SPACEBALL=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_STINGER=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_TWIDJOY=m

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_ZHENHUA is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_AS5011 is not set

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_JOYDUMP=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_XPAD=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_XPAD_FF=y

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_XPAD_LEDS=y

CONFIG_INPUT_TABLET=y

CONFIG_TABLET_USB_ACECAD=m

CONFIG_TABLET_USB_AIPTEK=m

CONFIG_TABLET_USB_GTCO=m

# CONFIG_TABLET_USB_HANWANG is not set

CONFIG_TABLET_USB_KBTAB=m

CONFIG_TABLET_USB_WACOM=m

CONFIG_INPUT_TOUCHSCREEN=y

# CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_AD7879 is not set

# CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_ATMEL_MXT is not set

# CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_AUO_PIXCIR is not set

# CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_BU21013 is not set

# CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_CY8CTMG110 is not set

# CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_CYTTSP_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_DYNAPRO is not set

# CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_HAMPSHIRE is not set

# CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_EETI is not set

CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_FUJITSU=m

# CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_ILI210X is not set

CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_GUNZE=m

CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_ELO=m

# CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_WACOM_W8001 is not set

# CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_WACOM_I2C is not set

# CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_MAX11801 is not set

# CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_MCS5000 is not set

# CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_MMS114 is not set

CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_MTOUCH=m

# CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_INEXIO is not set

CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_MK712=m

CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_PENMOUNT=m

# CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_EDT_FT5X06 is not set

CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_TOUCHRIGHT=m

CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_TOUCHWIN=m

# CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_PIXCIR is not set

# CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_WM97XX is not set

CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_USB_COMPOSITE=m

CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_USB_EGALAX=y

CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_USB_PANJIT=y

CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_USB_3M=y

CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_USB_ITM=y

CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_USB_ETURBO=y

CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_USB_GUNZE=y

CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_USB_DMC_TSC10=y

CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_USB_IRTOUCH=y

CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_USB_IDEALTEK=y

CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_USB_GENERAL_TOUCH=y

CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_USB_GOTOP=y

CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_USB_JASTEC=y

CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_USB_ELO=y

CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_USB_E2I=y

CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_USB_ZYTRONIC=y

CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_USB_ETT_TC45USB=y

CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_USB_NEXIO=y

CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_USB_EASYTOUCH=y

# CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_TOUCHIT213 is not set

# CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_TSC_SERIO is not set

# CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_TSC2007 is not set

# CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_ST1232 is not set

# CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_TPS6507X is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MISC=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_AD714X is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_BMA150 is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_PCSPKR=m

# CONFIG_INPUT_MMA8450 is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_MPU3050 is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_APANEL is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_GP2A is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_GPIO_TILT_POLLED is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_ATLAS_BTNS=m

CONFIG_INPUT_ATI_REMOTE2=m

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYSPAN_REMOTE=m

# CONFIG_INPUT_KXTJ9 is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_POWERMATE=m

CONFIG_INPUT_YEALINK=m

# CONFIG_INPUT_CM109 is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_UINPUT is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_PCF8574 is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_GPIO_ROTARY_ENCODER is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_ADXL34X is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_CMA3000 is not set

#

# Hardware I/O ports

#

CONFIG_SERIO=y

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y

CONFIG_SERIO_SERPORT=m

CONFIG_SERIO_CT82C710=m

CONFIG_SERIO_PCIPS2=m

CONFIG_SERIO_LIBPS2=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_RAW is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_ALTERA_PS2 is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_PS2MULT is not set

CONFIG_GAMEPORT=m

CONFIG_GAMEPORT_NS558=m

CONFIG_GAMEPORT_L4=m

CONFIG_GAMEPORT_EMU10K1=m

CONFIG_GAMEPORT_FM801=m

#

# Character devices

#

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_CONSOLE_TRANSLATIONS=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_VT_HW_CONSOLE_BINDING=y

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

# CONFIG_DEVPTS_MULTIPLE_INSTANCES is not set

# CONFIG_LEGACY_PTYS is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_NONSTANDARD is not set

# CONFIG_NOZOMI is not set

# CONFIG_N_GSM is not set

# CONFIG_TRACE_SINK is not set

#

# KCopy

#

CONFIG_KCOPY=m

CONFIG_DEVKMEM=y

#

# Serial drivers

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_PNP=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FIX_EARLYCON_MEM=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_PCI=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_NR_UARTS=4

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_RUNTIME_UARTS=4

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_EXTENDED=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_MANY_PORTS=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_SHARE_IRQ=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_DETECT_IRQ is not set

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_RSA=y

#

# Non-8250 serial port support

#

# CONFIG_SERIAL_MFD_HSU is not set

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_JSM is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_SCCNXP is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_TIMBERDALE is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_ALTERA_JTAGUART is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_ALTERA_UART is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_PCH_UART is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_XILINX_PS_UART is not set

# CONFIG_IPMI_HANDLER is not set

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM=y

# CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_TIMERIOMEM is not set

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_INTEL=y

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_AMD=y

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_VIA=y

CONFIG_NVRAM=m

# CONFIG_RTC is not set

# CONFIG_GEN_RTC is not set

# CONFIG_R3964 is not set

# CONFIG_APPLICOM is not set

CONFIG_MWAVE=m

# CONFIG_RAW_DRIVER is not set

# CONFIG_HPET is not set

# CONFIG_HANGCHECK_TIMER is not set

# CONFIG_TCG_TPM is not set

# CONFIG_TELCLOCK is not set

CONFIG_DEVPORT=y

CONFIG_I2C=m

CONFIG_I2C_BOARDINFO=y

CONFIG_I2C_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_I2C_CHARDEV=m

# CONFIG_I2C_MUX is not set

CONFIG_I2C_HELPER_AUTO=y

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOBIT=m

#

# I2C Hardware Bus support

#

#

# PC SMBus host controller drivers

#

CONFIG_I2C_ALI1535=m

CONFIG_I2C_ALI1563=m

CONFIG_I2C_ALI15X3=m

CONFIG_I2C_AMD756=m

CONFIG_I2C_AMD756_S4882=m

CONFIG_I2C_AMD8111=m

CONFIG_I2C_I801=m

# CONFIG_I2C_ISCH is not set

CONFIG_I2C_PIIX4=m

CONFIG_I2C_NFORCE2=m

# CONFIG_I2C_NFORCE2_S4985 is not set

CONFIG_I2C_SIS5595=m

CONFIG_I2C_SIS630=m

CONFIG_I2C_SIS96X=m

CONFIG_I2C_VIA=m

CONFIG_I2C_VIAPRO=m

#

# ACPI drivers

#

# CONFIG_I2C_SCMI is not set

#

# I2C system bus drivers (mostly embedded / system-on-chip)

#

# CONFIG_I2C_DESIGNWARE_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_EG20T is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_GPIO is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_INTEL_MID is not set

CONFIG_I2C_OCORES=m

# CONFIG_I2C_PCA_PLATFORM is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PXA_PCI is not set

CONFIG_I2C_SIMTEC=m

# CONFIG_I2C_XILINX is not set

#

# External I2C/SMBus adapter drivers

#

# CONFIG_I2C_DIOLAN_U2C is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PARPORT_LIGHT is not set

CONFIG_I2C_TAOS_EVM=m

CONFIG_I2C_TINY_USB=m

#

# Other I2C/SMBus bus drivers

#

# CONFIG_I2C_STUB is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_ALGO is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_BUS is not set

# CONFIG_SPI is not set

# CONFIG_HSI is not set

#

# PPS support

#

# CONFIG_PPS is not set

#

# PPS generators support

#

#

# PTP clock support

#

#

# Enable Device Drivers -> PPS to see the PTP clock options.

#

CONFIG_ARCH_WANT_OPTIONAL_GPIOLIB=y

CONFIG_GPIOLIB=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_GPIO is not set

# CONFIG_GPIO_SYSFS is not set

#

# Memory mapped GPIO drivers:

#

# CONFIG_GPIO_GENERIC_PLATFORM is not set

# CONFIG_GPIO_IT8761E is not set

# CONFIG_GPIO_SCH is not set

# CONFIG_GPIO_ICH is not set

# CONFIG_GPIO_VX855 is not set

#

# I2C GPIO expanders:

#

# CONFIG_GPIO_MAX7300 is not set

# CONFIG_GPIO_MAX732X is not set

# CONFIG_GPIO_PCA953X is not set

# CONFIG_GPIO_PCF857X is not set

# CONFIG_GPIO_ADP5588 is not set

#

# PCI GPIO expanders:

#

CONFIG_GPIO_BT8XX=m

# CONFIG_GPIO_AMD8111 is not set

# CONFIG_GPIO_LANGWELL is not set

# CONFIG_GPIO_PCH is not set

# CONFIG_GPIO_ML_IOH is not set

# CONFIG_GPIO_RDC321X is not set

#

# SPI GPIO expanders:

#

# CONFIG_GPIO_MCP23S08 is not set

#

# AC97 GPIO expanders:

#

#

# MODULbus GPIO expanders:

#

# CONFIG_W1 is not set

CONFIG_POWER_SUPPLY=y

# CONFIG_POWER_SUPPLY_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_PDA_POWER is not set

# CONFIG_TEST_POWER is not set

# CONFIG_BATTERY_DS2780 is not set

# CONFIG_BATTERY_DS2781 is not set

# CONFIG_BATTERY_DS2782 is not set

# CONFIG_BATTERY_SBS is not set

# CONFIG_BATTERY_BQ27x00 is not set

# CONFIG_BATTERY_MAX17040 is not set

# CONFIG_BATTERY_MAX17042 is not set

# CONFIG_CHARGER_MAX8903 is not set

# CONFIG_CHARGER_LP8727 is not set

# CONFIG_CHARGER_GPIO is not set

# CONFIG_CHARGER_SMB347 is not set

# CONFIG_POWER_AVS is not set

CONFIG_HWMON=y

CONFIG_HWMON_VID=m

# CONFIG_HWMON_DEBUG_CHIP is not set

#

# Native drivers

#

CONFIG_SENSORS_ABITUGURU=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_ABITUGURU3=m

# CONFIG_SENSORS_AD7414 is not set

CONFIG_SENSORS_AD7418=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1021=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1025=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1026=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1029=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1031=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM9240=m

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADT7410 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADT7411 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADT7462 is not set

CONFIG_SENSORS_ADT7470=m

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADT7475 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ASC7621 is not set

CONFIG_SENSORS_K8TEMP=m

# CONFIG_SENSORS_K10TEMP is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_FAM15H_POWER is not set

CONFIG_SENSORS_ASB100=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_ATXP1=m

# CONFIG_SENSORS_DS620 is not set

CONFIG_SENSORS_DS1621=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_I5K_AMB=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_F71805F=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_F71882FG=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_F75375S=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_FSCHMD=m

# CONFIG_SENSORS_G760A is not set

CONFIG_SENSORS_GL518SM=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_GL520SM=m

# CONFIG_SENSORS_GPIO_FAN is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_HIH6130 is not set

CONFIG_SENSORS_CORETEMP=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_IT87=m

# CONFIG_SENSORS_JC42 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LINEAGE is not set

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM63=m

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM73 is not set

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM75=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM77=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM78=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM80=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM83=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM85=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM87=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM90=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM92=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM93=m

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LTC4151 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LTC4215 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LTC4245 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LTC4261 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM95241 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM95245 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX16065 is not set

CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX1619=m

# CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX1668 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX197 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX6639 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX6642 is not set

CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX6650=m

# CONFIG_SENSORS_MCP3021 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_NTC_THERMISTOR is not set

CONFIG_SENSORS_PC87360=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_PC87427=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_PCF8591=m

# CONFIG_PMBUS is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SHT15 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SHT21 is not set

CONFIG_SENSORS_SIS5595=m

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SMM665 is not set

CONFIG_SENSORS_DME1737=m

# CONFIG_SENSORS_EMC1403 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_EMC2103 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_EMC6W201 is not set

CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47M1=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47M192=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47B397=m

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SCH56XX_COMMON is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADS1015 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADS7828 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_AMC6821 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_INA2XX is not set

CONFIG_SENSORS_THMC50=m

# CONFIG_SENSORS_TMP102 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_TMP401 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_TMP421 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_VIA_CPUTEMP is not set

CONFIG_SENSORS_VIA686A=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_VT1211=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_VT8231=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_W83781D=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_W83791D=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_W83792D=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_W83793=m

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83795 is not set

CONFIG_SENSORS_W83L785TS=m

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83L786NG is not set

CONFIG_SENSORS_W83627HF=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_W83627EHF=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_APPLESMC=m

#

# ACPI drivers

#

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ACPI_POWER is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ATK0110 is not set

CONFIG_THERMAL=m

CONFIG_THERMAL_HWMON=y

# CONFIG_CPU_THERMAL is not set

# CONFIG_WATCHDOG is not set

CONFIG_SSB_POSSIBLE=y

#

# Sonics Silicon Backplane

#

CONFIG_SSB=m

CONFIG_SSB_SPROM=y

CONFIG_SSB_BLOCKIO=y

CONFIG_SSB_PCIHOST_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_SSB_PCIHOST=y

CONFIG_SSB_B43_PCI_BRIDGE=y

CONFIG_SSB_SDIOHOST_POSSIBLE=y

# CONFIG_SSB_SDIOHOST is not set

# CONFIG_SSB_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_SSB_DRIVER_PCICORE_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_SSB_DRIVER_PCICORE=y

CONFIG_BCMA_POSSIBLE=y

#

# Broadcom specific AMBA

#

# CONFIG_BCMA is not set

#

# Multifunction device drivers

#

# CONFIG_MFD_CORE is not set

CONFIG_MFD_SM501=m

# CONFIG_MFD_SM501_GPIO is not set

# CONFIG_HTC_PASIC3 is not set

# CONFIG_UCB1400_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_LM3533 is not set

# CONFIG_TPS6105X is not set

# CONFIG_TPS65010 is not set

# CONFIG_TPS6507X is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_TPS65217 is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_TMIO is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_ARIZONA_I2C is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_PCF50633 is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_MC13XXX_I2C is not set

# CONFIG_ABX500_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_CS5535 is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_TIMBERDALE is not set

# CONFIG_LPC_SCH is not set

# CONFIG_LPC_ICH is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_RDC321X is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_JANZ_CMODIO is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_VX855 is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_WL1273_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_REGULATOR is not set

CONFIG_MEDIA_SUPPORT=m

#

# Multimedia core support

#

CONFIG_MEDIA_CAMERA_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_MEDIA_ANALOG_TV_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_MEDIA_DIGITAL_TV_SUPPORT=y

# CONFIG_MEDIA_RADIO_SUPPORT is not set

# CONFIG_MEDIA_RC_SUPPORT is not set

CONFIG_MEDIA_CONTROLLER=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L2_SUBDEV_API=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L2=m

# CONFIG_VIDEO_ADV_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_FIXED_MINOR_RANGES=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_TUNER=m

CONFIG_VIDEOBUF_GEN=m

CONFIG_VIDEOBUF_DMA_SG=m

CONFIG_VIDEOBUF_DVB=m

CONFIG_DVB_CORE=m

CONFIG_DVB_NET=y

CONFIG_DVB_MAX_ADAPTERS=8

# CONFIG_DVB_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

#

# Media drivers

#

# CONFIG_MEDIA_USB_SUPPORT is not set

CONFIG_MEDIA_PCI_SUPPORT=y

#

# Media capture support

#

CONFIG_VIDEO_MEYE=m

#

# Media capture/analog TV support

#

# CONFIG_VIDEO_ZORAN is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_HEXIUM_GEMINI is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_HEXIUM_ORION is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_MXB is not set

#

# Media capture/analog/hybrid TV support

#

CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA7134=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA7134_ALSA=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA7134_DVB=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA7164=m

#

# Media digital TV PCI Adapters

#

CONFIG_TTPCI_EEPROM=m

CONFIG_DVB_AV7110=m

# CONFIG_DVB_AV7110_OSD is not set

CONFIG_DVB_BUDGET_CORE=m

CONFIG_DVB_BUDGET=m

CONFIG_DVB_BUDGET_AV=m

CONFIG_DVB_BUDGET_PATCH=m

CONFIG_DVB_B2C2_FLEXCOP_PCI=m

CONFIG_DVB_B2C2_FLEXCOP_PCI_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_DVB_PLUTO2=m

CONFIG_DVB_PT1=m

CONFIG_DVB_NGENE=m

CONFIG_DVB_DDBRIDGE=m

CONFIG_V4L_PLATFORM_DRIVERS=y

# CONFIG_VIDEO_CAFE_CCIC is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_TIMBERDALE is not set

# CONFIG_SOC_CAMERA is not set

# CONFIG_V4L_MEM2MEM_DRIVERS is not set

# CONFIG_V4L_TEST_DRIVERS is not set

#

# Supported MMC/SDIO adapters

#

CONFIG_DVB_B2C2_FLEXCOP=m

CONFIG_DVB_B2C2_FLEXCOP_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA7146=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA7146_VV=m

CONFIG_MEDIA_SUBDRV_AUTOSELECT=y

#

# Media ancillary drivers (tuners, sensors, i2c, frontends)

#

CONFIG_VIDEO_TVEEPROM=m

#

# Audio decoders, processors and mixers

#

#

# RDS decoders

#

CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA6588=m

#

# Video decoders

#

#

# Video and audio decoders

#

#

# MPEG video encoders

#

#

# Video encoders

#

#

# Camera sensor devices

#

#

# Flash devices

#

#

# Video improvement chips

#

#

# Miscelaneous helper chips

#

#

# Sensors used on soc_camera driver

#

CONFIG_MEDIA_ATTACH=y

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER=m

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_SIMPLE=m

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_TDA8290=m

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_TDA827X=m

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_TDA18271=m

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_TDA9887=m

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_MT20XX=m

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_MT2131=m

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_XC2028=m

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_XC5000=m

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_XC4000=m

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_MC44S803=m

#

# Multistandard (satellite) frontends

#

CONFIG_DVB_STB0899=m

CONFIG_DVB_STV090x=m

CONFIG_DVB_STV6110x=m

#

# Multistandard (cable + terrestrial) frontends

#

CONFIG_DVB_DRXK=m

CONFIG_DVB_TDA18271C2DD=m

#

# DVB-S (satellite) frontends

#

CONFIG_DVB_CX24123=m

CONFIG_DVB_MT312=m

CONFIG_DVB_ZL10036=m

CONFIG_DVB_ZL10039=m

CONFIG_DVB_S5H1420=m

CONFIG_DVB_STV0299=m

CONFIG_DVB_TDA8083=m

CONFIG_DVB_TDA10086=m

CONFIG_DVB_TDA8261=m

CONFIG_DVB_VES1X93=m

CONFIG_DVB_TUNER_ITD1000=m

CONFIG_DVB_TUNER_CX24113=m

CONFIG_DVB_TDA826X=m

CONFIG_DVB_TUA6100=m

#

# DVB-T (terrestrial) frontends

#

CONFIG_DVB_SP8870=m

CONFIG_DVB_L64781=m

CONFIG_DVB_TDA1004X=m

CONFIG_DVB_MT352=m

CONFIG_DVB_ZL103

----------

## Jaglover

Location:     -> Device Drivers  -> Multimedia support  -> Media PCI Adapters

----------

## sebB

In "Multimedia support" enable "Remote Controller support" and "BT848 Video For Linux" will appear in "Media PCI Adapters"

----------

